# moving to el salto!!



## bluebonnet2 (Aug 16, 2017)

Buenos dias,

I'll be leaving in a few days for La Cruz, (Sinaloa), got lots of paperwork, me, vehicles(truck and boat), dogs, insurance(lewis and lewis), few jeans and shirts, very few pots and pans, very limited silverware and dishes, one TV, lap top, phone(Verizon, worked last time I was there in Feb.), address changes, pesos, 90 day supply of meds,,,,etc.

renewed passport for 10 years..

looks like 2 1/2 day trip, east TEXAS to Laredo(Columbia crossing), Monterrey, Satillo, Torreon, Durango, Mazatlan....La Cruz.....mostly toll roads.

I will apply for temp residency ASAP and open a bank account. I have a friend(Mexican) in government.

I have another friend (Mexican) that will meet me at Columbia and ride with me to La Cruz.

I have met a lot of good , warm, and very nice people and made good friends already. They are looking forward to me coming and living there. Very welcoming..

This is a big step for me...at 72 to start a new chapter in my life...sold and gave away almost everything, house, second car, clothes, "stuff", lol....

The language will come to me...

Did I forget anything? is a question I ask my self about 500 times a day. lol.

Income is based on retirement and SS....way above $2000 month. I should cover requirements.

After, this site!!!!, youtube, and others, the research is fantastic....

I have been to Mexico over 100 times, starting at 16 yrs old, el salto 6 times, san louis potisi(over 20) Valles, sugar lake(4), alcapulco(2), hunting, playing golf and fishing..just looking around,,,

Talked about moving to Mexico 30 yrs ago and now I'm doing it...

God speed to us all and Merry Christmas(Feliz Navidad) !!!!!!!

good luck, 
PURA VIDA,
bluebonnet2


----------



## Zorro2017 (Jan 9, 2017)

bluebonnet2 said:


> Buenos dias,
> 
> 
> I will apply for temp residency ASAP and open a bank account. I have a friend(Mexican) in government.


You need to apply for your temporary residency in the USA, not Mexico.


----------



## bluebonnet2 (Aug 16, 2017)

OK thanks..


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

You begin the process to apply for a residente temporal visa at your nearest Mexican Consulate.


----------



## bluebonnet2 (Aug 16, 2017)

good evening, 

anyone know where to by a toll pass in Laredo?

good luck.
PURA VIDA,
bluebonnet2


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

bluebonnet2 said:


> good evening,
> 
> anyone know where to by a toll pass in Laredo?
> 
> ...


If you find a place let me know. I have been looking in Guadalajara unsuccessfully. Someone suggested Farmacias Ahorros. I tried one, she said none of them had one but suggested Seven-Eleven. I tried two of them with no luck. In a toll both, the attendant told me Bancomer. I tried that, but no.


----------



## surabi (Jan 1, 2017)

I doubt that you'll be leaving "in a few days" considering you need to apply for your temporary residency at a Mexican consulate in the US and they are probably already closed for the holidays. Also you will need to notify Aduana within 15 days after receiving your final residency permit here in Mexico through INM to renew your car permit (TIP) under the temporary residency or your vehicle will be illegal in Mexico.
It sounds like you failed to do some homework. But once you have it together, hope you have a good trip.


----------

